# Congratulations to My Father are In Order.



## matt.m (Apr 1, 2008)

My father, one of the hardest working most humble people I have ever met was awarded 6th dan in Hapkido March 8, 2008.  Also GGM Hildebrand was awarded his 6th dan in Hapkido as well.

There are too many reasons to congratulate these men that I can mention.  However, I will say this GGM Hildebrand began in MSK Hapkido in 1969.  Dad started in 1973.  They have always worked hard to build the best black belts they could.  But it is a 2 way street.  As an instructor of Yudo I work very hard for my students.  However, it is up to them to do their part as well.

I am humbled and proud of both of these accomplished men because they have always put their students and the memory of Lee H. Park and his hapkido before their own goals and wants.


----------



## MJS (Apr 1, 2008)

Congrats to both!!  Certainly quite an achievement!!!

Mike


----------



## exile (Apr 1, 2008)

Awraaaaaa!! :highfive:

 That's great news, Matt. Honor to those who merit it... sounds like both these fine men have worked hard to build up MAs careers solidly based in integrity. Good for them!


----------



## FieldDiscipline (Apr 2, 2008)

Congratulations.  It is good to hear such things.


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 2, 2008)

It is nice to see real true Martial Artist like your father and GM Hhildebrand, they have waited for there time and it came with a bang for them. I wish more MA'ist would do the same. Congrats.artyon:


----------



## morph4me (Apr 2, 2008)

Congratulations to both of these dedicated martial artists :asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 2, 2008)

Congratulations to both!  Well deserved!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 2, 2008)

That's great!


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 2, 2008)

Matt, I've come to understand, through our conversations, the deep love and reverance that you have for your father.  To have him as a role model, not just in the martial arts but in real life as well is truly a blessing for you.  It's great to see the true admiration and pride that you exude in this announcement.  Congratulations to your father and GGM Hildebrand.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Apr 2, 2008)

More well deserved honor upon the name of Clan Morton! Huzzah!


----------



## kidswarrior (Apr 2, 2008)

Congratulations to both men on their Dan rankings. Thanks for sharing this, Matt. Glad you have such good men around you.


----------



## zDom (Apr 4, 2008)

matt.m said:


> My father, one of the hardest working most humble people I have ever met ...




To illustrate just how true this is (Matt's dad is my instructor, for those of you who didn't know or forgot),

_I didn't know until reading this post!_

I don't think anybody else in the class knows, either.


----------



## matt.m (Apr 6, 2008)

zDom said:


> To illustrate just how true this is (Matt's dad is my instructor, for those of you who didn't know or forgot),
> 
> _I didn't know until reading this post!_
> 
> I don't think anybody else in the class knows, either.


 
He's right about not knowing.  I told dad the Monday after the announcement.  He said "Ok, Hey I think it was great that Rick Schutt received 6th dan in TKD, and Jim Sautel received his 7th dan."

It just reinforces "The humble ones."  GGM Hildebrand didn't tell me he received his 8th in TKD and 6th in Hapkido until I asked the following. "Sir, you were promoted as well correct?"

His reply was, "Yeah" and went to help the little guys with poomsea.


----------



## Jack Meower (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice thread.  Congrats to both!


----------



## Kwanjang (Aug 22, 2008)

Matt, You know how I feel about your father. Truly humble and most of all noble. a true Master in every sense of the word! (respectful bow)

_Live Long and Prosper_


----------



## shesulsa (Aug 22, 2008)

I have no idea how I missed this thread. 

Matt, congratulations to your father and to you - what a wonderful example to have and follow.
:asian:


----------



## bluemtn (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm with Shesulsa- sorry I didn't see this sooner!  Congratulations to you both!


----------



## Lynne (Aug 26, 2008)

Congratulations to your Father.  Indeed, 6th Dan! WOW.


----------



## jim777 (Aug 26, 2008)

I must have missed this studying for one of my own tests, but Conratulations to your Dad Matt, that's a huge achievement!


----------



## Drac (Aug 27, 2008)

*Outstanding*!!! Please convey my congrats to both of them from the Prince of Darkness..


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 27, 2008)

Congratulations to both!


----------



## Sabo (Sep 19, 2008)

zDom said:


> To illustrate just how true this is (Matt's dad is my instructor, for those of you who didn't know or forgot),
> 
> _I didn't know until reading this post!_
> 
> I don't think anybody else in the class knows, either.


 
This is news to me as well. I was aware of GGM Hildebrand but not about Master Morton. This is a wonderful and fully deserved achievement. I will be sure to congratulate him in November.


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 22, 2008)

A belated congratulations to Master Morton.:asian:


----------



## Miles (Sep 23, 2008)

Congratulations to both!


----------



## Daniel Sullivan (Sep 24, 2008)

matt.m said:


> My father, one of the hardest working most humble people I have ever met was awarded 6th dan in Hapkido March 8, 2008. Also GGM Hildebrand was awarded his 6th dan in Hapkido as well.
> 
> There are too many reasons to congratulate these men that I can mention. However, I will say this GGM Hildebrand began in MSK Hapkido in 1969. Dad started in 1973. They have always worked hard to build the best black belts they could. But it is a 2 way street. As an instructor of Yudo I work very hard for my students. However, it is up to them to do their part as well.
> 
> I am humbled and proud of both of these accomplished men because they have always put their students and the memory of Lee H. Park and his hapkido before their own goals and wants.


Congrats to them both!!  That is some serious dedication to the art!!

Daniel


----------

